

Why the Mobile Payment Debate Is Headed in the Wrong Direction - donofrip
http://mashable.com/2011/04/22/mobile-payment-debate/

======
donofrip
Anyone read Founders at Work by Jessica Livingston, YC partner
(<http://www.foundersatwork.com/>)?

The first chapter regarding PayPal discusses how the company was initially
founded on the concept of being able to use your Palm Pilot to pay for lunch.
Actually, it initially was a security company that focused on protecting your
mobile electronic device. Once it was "protected" they realized you could
store money on your mobile device. Eventually they realized that at the time
the online electronic payments market was much larger than that for mobile
device electronic payments.

Interesting to think PayPal may have been decades ahead on this.

